# How much store credit does gamestop give for a used ps2?



## KEFE (Jun 25, 2006)

how much does gamestop give for a used ps2?


----------



## fufu (Jun 25, 2006)

approx. 120 million pesos.


----------



## topolo (Jun 25, 2006)

They will give you two pies and one chicken.


----------



## GFR (Jun 25, 2006)

Ask them


----------



## JordanMang (Jun 25, 2006)

40.00 for the large one, and slim-line is 50.00 in store credit.  Cash is 20% less. Good luck!


----------



## LexusGS (Jun 25, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> how much does gamestop give for a used ps2?


THEY GAVE ME 2 LBS OF DOG SHIT


----------



## topolo (Jun 25, 2006)




----------

